# swastika cap



## dollarbill (Mar 19, 2006)

hey all dug this cap the other day.it has a swastika in the middle and in english around it says to.remove.turn. the cap is thin and has only a very small block that sticks out into the opening to grab a thered. like the thred on the bottle had a small notch to push it down in a then turn. any ideal to what it went to. thanks for looking and good luck diggen.bill


----------



## capsoda (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Bill, There was a company that made finger nail polish and related item that used the swastika as a brand emblem but I never found any info on it just finger nail polish bottles. The swastika was a semble of good luck before Hitler got hold of it.


----------



## madman (Mar 20, 2006)

yo cap, heres a copper cement bottle with a backword nazi sign, what does it mean?? obi wan mike


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 20, 2006)

hey thanks for the replys warren and mike . mike i don't belive it backwards there suppost to make right angles .iam wondering if this was not a lid for a product such as what you are showing. thanks agian yall .good luck diggen.bill


----------



## capsoda (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Mike, Just supposed to mean good luck.[sm=rolleyes.gif] Neat bottle.


----------



## madman (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks cap and dollar, i learned somthing, by the way im polish lol mike


----------



## capsoda (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Mike we have something besides bottles in common. I have jewish ancestry and the Nazi didn't get ride of either of us.[]


----------



## Mihai (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi guys, sorry for the delay, problems with my computer.

 Before being dragged in politics the swastika was a good luck symbol for more then 3000 years in countries like China, Japan, India, Greece, Finland and... US, by amerindians and some troops in WW1. Was put on coins, postcards, buildings and other.

 For some reason hitler (I don't want to use capital letter for his name) used it on the nazi flag and spoiled it in a such bad manner that now there are countries where it's illegal to drow the swastika even for other means that nazis.

 But in indian culture is still used and I can show you two examples: a statue of Ganesha and a pot.

 P.s. My grandmother was polish. Her surname was Karmanski. What pierogi she used to cook?!


----------



## Mihai (Mar 21, 2006)

And the back. Thank you for the patience.


----------



## madman (Mar 22, 2006)

hey very nice mihai, thanks for sharing, ive learned alot in this post, thanks guys mike


----------

